# Using "soda" for euthanization



## Sadie (Jan 21, 2007)

Has anyone ever used "soda" for euthanization? I talked to a guy at the LFS by phone and talked to him about my bacterial infestation and he suggested euthanization with "soda" for the ones who are getting it again since I can't really treat with anything at this point. 

I told him about my experience with the freezing method and he said they used soda pop in the store. He said that it was faster and less trama than freezing. 

I don't have a weak stomach and I have witnessed one cat (feline) that had to be euthanized but it really bothered me to watch when I put 2 White Clouds into the freezing water. 

He explained that you put them a small container and then pour the pop over them and he said that since it was carbon dioxide they stop breathing almost right away. I have 2 more to put down so I really would like to try a different way. I read about the clove oil and alcohol but I don't drink and really would rather not have in the house. Any thoughts??


----------



## Meds081603 (May 25, 2007)

clove oil works just fine w/o alcohol. large fish can be decapitated. pm me if you want further info that is a bit gory.

edit - freezing is a slow painful death


----------



## Gump (Oct 26, 2006)

Subject that has been talked to death and everyone will have a different method and not like others.

Mine is sharp + sick fish = headless dead fish. Then to the freezer until i have time to bury it.


----------



## mHeinitz57 (Jun 9, 2007)

i've never heard of soda pop being used but I have heard of baking soda being used in fish stores. I've tried it personally though and it took a long time. You said the guy at the LFS said the CO2 would cause him not to breath...well suffocation seems pretty traumatic to me. Personally i'm a fan of the freezing method. I've been told it is slow but not painful, as basically the fishes metabolism slows down more and more till it basically just stops...makes sense to me. I worked at one store and we actually had a chemical used by vets to euthanize. Not sure if it was legal for us to even have access to it but that was my preferred method. It was quick and deemed "humane". Decapitation or slicing of the spinal cord is also a quick way to do it if you feel comfortable with that.


----------



## Julie's Julies (Jun 11, 2007)

I have a question about the freezing method - everyone says to place a fish into a baggie of icy water and then freeze it the rest of the way. Would it not be better to put the fish in a baggie of his own warm tank water, and then put it in the freezer and let the temperature drop until it freezes? This way there would be no initial shock of cold - fish don't tolerate changes of more than two degrees - and the metabolism would just slow down until it stops. Yes, it would take longer to freeze, I guess, but this way seems more humane to me. Perhaps I am misunderstanding the reasoning for tossing a fish into a bag of slushy ice.


----------



## mHeinitz57 (Jun 9, 2007)

I agree, I have no idea why people would throw the fish into water that is already cold...i've always used water that the fish was already in. Its hard to know what to deem as humane tho since we cant exactly know what the fish is thinking.


----------



## Trishfish (Feb 18, 2007)

I would think soda causes suffocation. Not my first choice in matters of death.


----------



## Andyandsue (Jan 23, 2007)

Sadie said:


> I read about the clove oil and alcohol but I don't drink and really would rather not have in the house. Any thoughts??


You could buy one of those tiny little "airplane bottles" of vodka instead of a larger bottle, or ask someone you know for a "cup of Vodka" (instead of a cup of sugar  ). Use almost the whole thing and then dump the rest. The little bottles only cost a few dollars, so you won't be wasting money or have any left over that would be hanging around.


----------

